
What Do Don Draper and GitHub Have In Common? - sdz
http://gigaom.com/2011/04/07/what-do-don-draper-and-github-have-in-common/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jonny_eh
WTF was with the Mad Men reference right at the end?

~~~
cleverjake
linkbait, would be my guess.

